# new acquisitions...



## paphioboy (Aug 11, 2007)

i got these a few weeks ago... a couple of paphs and a number of bulbos... got some freebies too.. hehe : 

1. paph sukhakulii (this one seems to have different mottling than my other suk, so i hope that it may turn out to be something else..) 
2. paph concolor (this is supposed to be a large-flowered form from the highlands of China... the leaves are long compared to normal concolor)
3. Bulbophyllum (appendiculatum x macranthum)
4. Cirrhopetalum cercanthum - division
5. Cirr. Woranth 'White Fang' (medusae x lepidum)
6. Bulbo (echinolabium x annandalei)
7. Bulbo (fascinator x mandibulare)
8. Peristeria elata (hope it doesn't outgrow my growing area.. )
9. Bulbo. biflorum - cutting (FREE!)
10. Bulbo. blepharistes - cutting (FREE!)
11. Bulbo vaginatum 'orange' - cutting (FREE!)
12. Coel. mayeriana - cutting (FREE!)
13. Dend. capituliflorum - small seedling (FREE!)

I got all these from an orchid hobbyist in KL... with all these freebies, i will be back for more! :evil: BTW, how long does it take to bloom a bulbo from seedling size... the Bulbo (echinolabium x annandalei) and Bulbo (fascinator x mandibulare) that i got are seedlings... hope they turn out nice...


----------



## rdlsreno (Aug 11, 2007)

Cool list!

Ramon


----------



## NYEric (Aug 11, 2007)

Great acquisitions! Please send us some photos.


----------



## goldenrose (Aug 11, 2007)

I too, would like to know what BS is on the Bulbos, looks like some nice X's there! and 2 perrennial favorite paphs as well.


----------



## Marco (Aug 11, 2007)

you got yourself some nice plants in that haul


----------

